# منتدي خاص بالسيارات



## راشي (17 يونيو 2014)

:kap*: سلام المسيح معاكم أولا انا احب اشكركم جدا جدا علي كل الخدمات والمعلومات اللي بتقدموها لينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.

ثانيا انا كان لي اقتراح بسيط لو ينفع يتعمل منتدي متجدد خاص بالسيارات وخاصة ببيع السيارات المستعمله في مصر ويكون طبعا تحت اشرافكم علشان الدنيا بقت كلها نصب في نصب وكل المعارض فقدنا فيها الثقة.

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لآ تحت أشراف مين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فيه منتديات كاملة للسيارات فقط ماينفعش هنا قسم ليها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]السيارات المستعملة دى شغلانة وبحر كبير وليها اللى بيفهموا فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عامة النصب فى السيارات 95% منه شغل ورق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى يكون ورق مضروب ...أى حاجة تانية مقدور عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو ورق العربية سليم ممكن ينضحك عليكى فى السعر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فى الحالة الفنية للسيارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
علشان تشترى سيارة مستعملة عليكى الآتى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – حددى الفئة اللى عايزة تركبيها ( السعة اللترية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – حددى إمكانياتك المالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن شراء السيارة لن يتوقف عند سداد ثمنها فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعى فى أعتبارك حالتها الفنية خاصة الكهربا – الكاوتش – البطارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن دول أكتر حاجة بتُستهلك وتمنهم مرتفع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى اربع فرد كاوتش جداد مثلا تمنهم من 2000 – 2400 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البطارية تبدأ من 380 جنيه – الكهربا ( روح العربية ) بتتكلف برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3 – ورق التراخيص ونقل الملكية مايقلش عن 1000 جنيه بأى حال من الأحوال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا حسب موديل السيارة ونوعها وسعتها اللترية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4 – أستهلاك البنزين ...حسب السعة اللترية برضه وحسب حالة الموتور ...تغيير الزيوت – الفلاتر – السيور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل دى تكاليف لازم تضعيها فى أعتبارك قبل الأقدام على الشراء  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 يونيو 2014)

كلامك كله تمام 100/100 أ.عبود ..
بس فى السيارات المستعملة فى حاجة مهمة جدا لازم تكون فى الحسبان ..
أساسيات العربية :
شاسيه .. قوايم .. كارتيرات .. دواخل ..
الحاجات دى مهمة جدا مافيهاش هزار يعنى الكاوتش والبطارية وأى حاجة تانى سهلة عشان مستهلكة وسهلة تتغير أنما الاساسيات " تعيب العربية " .. ومينفعش فيها تهاون .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أساسيات العربية :
> شاسيه .. قوايم .. كارتيرات .. دواخل ..
> الحاجات دى مهمة جدا مافيهاش هزار يعنى الكاوتش والبطارية وأى حاجة تانى سهلة عشان مستهلكة وسهلة تتغير أنما الاساسيات " تعيب العربية " .. ومينفعش فيها تهاون .


*خدها منى ثئة كدة
دة شغل تجار علشان يخسف بالعربية الأرض
أصلها رشة ...دى مغيرة رفرف ...دواخل فابريقة ...دى واخدة خبطة
أى حاجة يخسفولك بيها العربية وخلاص
متتعاملش مع دول ...دور على عربية ( بيتى ) أو عن طريق أصدقاء 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خدها منى ثئة كدة
> دة شغل تجار علشان يخسف بالعربية الأرض
> أصلها رشة ...دى مغيرة رفرف ...دواخل فابريقة ...دى واخدة خبطة
> أى حاجة يخسفولك بيها العربية وخلاص
> ...



معلش يا أستاذى العزيز خد بالك من الحاجات اللى أنا حددتها ويأكدها سمكرى كويس ..
وبعدين أنا مش " زبون " أنا باشتغل فى مجال العربيات مابين صيانة وتشغيل وقطع غيار بقالى اكتر من عشرين سنة .. يعنى ما تقلقش عليا ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> معلش يا أستاذى العزيز خد بالك من الحاجات اللى أنا حددتها ويأكدها سمكرى كويس ..
> وبعدين أنا مش " زبون " أنا باشتغل فى مجال العربيات مابين صيانة وتشغيل وقطع غيار بقالى اكتر من عشرين سنة .. يعنى ما تقلقش عليا ..


 *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه ناس بتعتقد أن العربية هى التمن اللى بيندفع فيها وبس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفاجئ انه أمكانياته المادية اللى حددها محتاج فوق منها حوالى 5 او 6 بواكى كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مش عامل حسابه فيها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بالنسبة للى بتقوله أنت ...واحد جاى لى يقولى أية دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دى مغيرة رفرف ) ....طب اعمل لك أية يعنى ؟...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربية أتخبطت وأنا أجبرت شركة التأمين أنها تغيرالرفرف فى التوكيل كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم وجهة نظرك أية اللى عيبها يعنى ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو فيه عربية مستعملة مش مخبوطة فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السمكرى بقى ييجى يقولك ( رشة حوض ) ....آآآآآه وبعدين يعنى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد تانى جايب لك عربية سكودا مو 94 معفففننننة وعايزة شغل فوق الـ 15 ألف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك بص ....دواخل فبريقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت له الله يحرقك أنت والدواخل وفبريقتك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2014)

*عربيات إيه و بتاع إيه

إحنا هنركب دراجات​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه ناس بتعتقد أن العربية هى التمن اللى بيندفع فيها وبس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفاجئ انه أمكانياته المادية اللى حددها محتاج فوق منها حوالى 5 او 6 بواكى كمان *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مش عامل حسابه فيها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بالنسبة للى بتقوله أنت ...واحد جاى لى يقولى أية دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دى مغيرة رفرف ) ....طب اعمل لك أية يعنى ؟...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربية أتخبطت وأنا أجبرت شركة التأمين أنها تغيرالرفرف فى التوكيل كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم وجهة نظرك أية اللى عيبها يعنى ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو فيه عربية مستعملة مش مخبوطة فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السمكرى بقى ييجى يقولك ( رشة حوض ) ....آآآآآه وبعدين يعنى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد تانى جايب لك عربية سكودا مو 94 معفففننننة وعايزة شغل فوق الـ 15 ألف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك بص ....دواخل فبريقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت له الله يحرقك أنت والدواخل وفبريقتك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



كلامك صح أستاذ عبود ..
لازم اللى يشترى عربية يعمل حسابه على مصاريف بيت تانى ..
بس موضوع مغيره رفرف دى مش مشكلة الا فى عربيات كسر الزيرو والموديلات العالية 
لكن فى أى عربية عادية مستعملة مش مشكلة وموضوع رشة حوض دى يعنى حادثة وش أو بارومة ولحامات فى سدر العربية والكارتيرات ودى كلها حاجات تقل من تمن العربية بس أنا كنت باتكلم على عربية مشيسة أو بارومة سارحة فى الكارتيرات والقوايم أولحامات فى نفس الاماكن دى حاجات تعيب العربية ..[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

متابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2014)

*الأخت الغاليه راشي..للاسف اقتراحك خارج مجال خدمتنا
المنتدي تبشيري ف المقام الاول وليس لدينا الإمكانيات او المختصين التي تدعمنا لفتح قسم خاص بالسيارات
ولكن ان أردتي الاستفسار عن اي شيء افتحي موضوع عالمنتدي العام وقد تجدي
من يفيدك
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الأخت الغاليه راشي..للاسف اقتراحك خارج مجال خدمتنا
> *



*[FONT=&quot]هى الأخت راشى خطفت رجليها لغاية سوق السيارات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتدور لك على مُشرف للقسم الجديد ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسابتنى انا و " عبده " نبيع ونشترى فى عربية جايبة شاسيه 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*متشكرة لردة يا اختي الغاليةDona Nabil
بس انا كان كل اقتراحي ان زى ما في منتدي خاص بالموبيلات وكمان منتدي خاص بالكمبيوتر ليه مش يبقي في منتدي كمان خاص بالسيارات يخدمنا احنا كمان.
علي كل حال ميرسي خالص لرد حضرتك*


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*لا يا استاذ عبوده انا هنا وشوفت ردود حضرتك ومتشكرة جدا ليها بس علي فكرة انا معاي عربيه لانوس وكنت نفسي يكون في ركن خاص ببيع السيارات المستعمله او حتي نصايح احسن العربيات الموجودة في السوق سواء جديدة أو مستعملة زى التويوتا أو نيسان صني أو لانسر لغرض التحديث يعني*


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> كلامك كله تمام 100/100 أ.عبود ..
> بس فى السيارات المستعملة فى حاجة مهمة جدا لازم تكون فى الحسبان ..
> أساسيات العربية :
> شاسيه .. قوايم .. كارتيرات .. دواخل ..
> الحاجات دى مهمة جدا مافيهاش هزار يعنى الكاوتش والبطارية وأى حاجة تانى سهلة عشان مستهلكة وسهلة تتغير أنما الاساسيات " تعيب العربية " .. ومينفعش فيها تهاون .



*أولا انا متشكرة جدا لاهتمام حضرتك وانا كمان موافقه حضرتك في اللي بتقوله عند شراء عربيه مستعمله ودا لان الكاوتش والبطاريه دي حاجات بتتغير طبيعي لما تعمل معدلاتها انا عارفه كدا.
المشكله حضرتك ان بقي مش متوفر حاليا لو بتفكر تجيب عربية مثلا زى ال تويوتا كورولا 2006 أو 2007 الا عن طريق المعارض وكلهم نصب X نصب بصراحة ولما فكرت في الزيرو نيسان صني لاقيت مشكلة تيل الفرامل اللي بيتغير عند 10000كيلومتر بصراحة الواحد مش بقي عارف يجيب ايه؟؟ ومنين؟؟ وانا بثق في منتديات الكنيسه علشان كدا قولت الاقتراح دا *


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*ياريت يا ايريني كان ينفع لاكن لاسف شوارع مصر مش ينفع فيها كدا ولا ينفع بنت تركب عجله فيها وكمان المسافات الطويله نعمل فيها ايه دا انا علشان اركب العجلة لشغلي يبقي هاوصل بكره زى دلوقتي ههههههههههه*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عربيات إيه و بتاع إيه
> 
> إحنا هنركب دراجات​*


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*فعلا يا استاذ عبود ويا استاذ عبد يسوع العربيه مصاريف بيت تاني. بس هنعمل ايه مجبرين بحكم ظروفنا وليس مخيرين
طيب سؤال لو سمحت حضرتك يا استاذ عبد يسوع بحكم خبرة حضرتك في المجال لو عربيه زيرو دلوقتي تنصحنا بايه؟ بصراحه نيسان صني قفلت منها بعد عيب تيل الفرامل ولانسر اتراج مش اعرف اي حاجه عنها ومش حد جربها ولانسر التانيه موديلات غاليه عليا قوى بصراحه مش عارفه اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ *


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> كلامك صح أستاذ عبود ..
> لازم اللى يشترى عربية يعمل حسابه على مصاريف بيت تانى ..
> بس موضوع مغيره رفرف دى مش مشكلة الا فى عربيات كسر الزيرو والموديلات العالية
> لكن فى أى عربية عادية مستعملة مش مشكلة وموضوع رشة حوض دى يعنى حادثة وش أو بارومة ولحامات فى سدر العربية والكارتيرات ودى كلها حاجات تقل من تمن العربية بس أنا كنت باتكلم على عربية مشيسة أو بارومة سارحة فى الكارتيرات والقوايم أولحامات فى نفس الاماكن دى حاجات تعيب العربية ..


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*لآ تحت أشراف مين ؟*​​​
> [FONT=&quot]*دة فيه منتديات كاملة للسيارات فقط ماينفعش هنا قسم ليها *​​​
> [FONT=&quot]*السيارات المستعملة دى شغلانة وبحر كبير وليها اللى بيفهموا فيها*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*عارف يا استاذ عبود *

*واحد صاحبي راح اشتري مرسيدس من المعرض *
*من حوالي سنتين وكانت موديل السنه *

*راح اشتغل بيها سواق عند واحد اجنبي لمده سنه *
*جاب حقها وزياده ...قام بايعها *

*وهو علي النت شاف اعلان عن عربيه تاكس مش فاكر نوعها ايه *
*بس هي ب 113 الف *
*المهم اتصل بصاحبتها وقابلها هي وجوزها واشتري العربيه وخدوا الفلوس وعملولو تسجيل في الشهر العقاري وشهاده البيانات والحاجات دي *

*واشتغل علي التاكسي  وهو في مشوار وعاه زباين ثبتوه وخدوا العربيه .....واتصلوا بيه بعديها بيومين عايزين 50 الف ..قعد يتفاوض معاهم لحد 30 الف *
*وفعلا دفع ال 30 وخد العربيه *

*وبعديها بفتره  طلع عليه ناس بأسلحه وكانو عايزين ياخدو منه العربيه  ...موقفش وهرب منهم ..وضربوا طلقات من الاسلحه اللي معاهم *

*العربيه اتخرمت من عند الشنطه ...نصحناه بعديها انه يبيع العربيه دي لانه ممكن يموت في اي وقت *
*سمع كلامنا وياريته ماسمع *

*باع العربيه وقبض الفلوس وتمام التمام *
*بعديها بأسبوعين *
*جه البوليس قبض عليه !!!!*
*في ايه ياجدعان ؟؟؟؟*

*العربيه مسروقه ومعمول ليه ملف مزور!!!!*
*والست اللي باعتله العربيه اتبخرت هي وجوزها *​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ايه ده الحكاية مش عربية طلعت مش كويسة وبس دا نصب وموت كمان  .. نشكر ربنا


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*:thnk0001: ربنا يطمنك . ميرسي لردك*


kawasaki قال:


> *عارف يا استاذ عبود *
> 
> *واحد صاحبي راح اشتري مرسيدس من المعرض *
> *من حوالي سنتين وكانت موديل السنه *
> ...


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*طبعا نشكر ربنا علي كل حال. ميرسي للرد*


soul & life قال:


> ايه ده الحكاية مش عربية طلعت مش كويسة وبس دا نصب وموت كمان  .. نشكر ربنا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

راشي قال:


> *فعلا يا استاذ عبود ويا استاذ عبد يسوع العربيه مصاريف بيت تاني. بس هنعمل ايه مجبرين بحكم ظروفنا وليس مخيرين
> طيب سؤال لو سمحت حضرتك يا استاذ عبد يسوع بحكم خبرة حضرتك في المجال لو عربيه زيرو دلوقتي تنصحنا بايه؟ بصراحه نيسان صني قفلت منها بعد عيب تيل الفرامل ولانسر اتراج مش اعرف اي حاجه عنها ومش حد جربها ولانسر التانيه موديلات غاليه عليا قوى بصراحه مش عارفه اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ *



هو هيبقى على حسب المبلغ اللى مخصصاه للعربية .. " ياريت تفتحى موضوع فى العام أحسن "


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

بقول كده لاننا  لسه من اسبوعين بس شاريين عربية وكانت فيها حواديت ناس تقول كويسة وناس تقول لا غالية .. من مشاركة كواساكى فهمت انه الخطورة مش عربية سعرها غالى او ممكن تكون متعبة شوية واتخدعنا فيها لا دى كمان خطورة على حياة اللى بيتعرض للنصب ده
خدى بالك متستعجليش ربنا معاكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *المهم اتصل بصاحبتها وقابلها هي وجوزها واشتري العربيه وخدوا الفلوس وعملولو تسجيل في الشهر العقاري وشهاده البيانات والحاجات دي *
> 
> *و*
> 
> ...



*لأ معملوش تسجيل فى الشهر العقارى 
هو ساق العربية بتوكيل من توكيل ..هو كسل يسجل أو حب يوفر
لو عملت نقل ملكية فى الشهر العقارى التابع للمرور ورخصت بأسمك فى المرور  ...
مافيش حاجة أسمها لا ملف مزور ولا عربية مسروقة 
لأن كل دة هيبان فى نقل الملكية ( دة لو هو مضحوك عليه يعنى ) 
لأن فيه فحص فنى بيتم على السيارة ( رقم شاسيه وموتور ) فى حالات نقل الملكية أجباااااارى 
لو طلع ملف مزور يبقى هو شريك فى الجريمة وش
*​


----------

